# B13 grey trim paint



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Does anyone know the paint code for the grey strip that is found along the side door sills and front bumper lip on the b13 classic? 
-dave


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

No, but I sure as hell would like to know. My trim is so ugly looking it needs to be painted because it really makes the car look trashy.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

IIRC it's not painted - that's just the natural color of the plastic. Remove it, paint it, or hit it with some Bumper Black.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm not refering to the bumper, but the painted section under the door sill. Its sort of a dark grey. some B13s came with it painted grey
-dave

heres an example:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh... weird - I don't think I've ever seen that. Mine's all body-color, but then again, my car has been painted a couple of times. Sorry I couldn't be of more help  .


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

no prob samo,
but since we are on the topic of paint, did you just paint your stock bumper covers or did you get new covers and paint those? if those are your stockers, how did you prep the surface. I noticed that my bumper covers (which are grey plastic currently) have a bit of a texture on them, I didn't know if they would suitable for painting.
-dave
Sentra E


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I think it's only the 91-92 cars that have the gray rocker panels. What I did with my old 91 was mask the side of the car and spray the panels with a can of truck bed liner. It's black instead of gray, but cheaper and more durable. I just sanded off what was left of the gray paint and sprayed on a coat of primer first.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I had my stockers painted. I'm not sure how they were prepped, since I had a bodyshop do it, but they did a fantastic job for only about $200 for both bumpers and the sidemoldings.


----------

